# UPDATE-1st neck knife w/Devil's Backbone Cone Scales...



## Gobbler Down (Feb 12, 2013)

UPDATE!!
Finally got the recipe and times down for the Alumilite (see photos).  I'm going to stick with the alumilite for future projects...a bit tougher than the epoxies I was originally using and is very forgiving on the buffer.  Enjoy the newest photos.....

New color combo last two pics!


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 12, 2013)

Tell us about it????


----------



## flintlocker (Feb 12, 2013)

sharpeblades said:


> Tell us about it????



X2, That is really neat.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Feb 12, 2013)

Kewl


----------



## jabrooks07 (Feb 12, 2013)

So what is it? I know it said knife scale, but what exactly is that?


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 13, 2013)

Those look good. Saw a lot of the "pedal" side cone slabs at the Blade and other places, but really like the center cut look. Did it take solid in the center? Lot of trouble for sure.
Have you tried whitepine? I gave a bunch of them to BloodRoot to try that with back in the fall, but haven't seen any results yet.


----------



## deadend (Feb 13, 2013)

That is amazing!  I probably cannot afford it.


----------



## jbrooker (Feb 13, 2013)

that is a cool set of scales that I would put on a knife for EDC


----------



## gritsknives (Feb 13, 2013)

Beautiful work..and do tell us how you got that to turn out so great! What type of stabilization process have you used. It is awesome work!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow!  Those are going to look fantastic on a knife!


----------



## death-from-above (Feb 14, 2013)

Those are SWEET!!!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 14, 2013)

jabrooks07 said:


> So what is it? I know it said knife scale, but what exactly is that?



The scales are the two handle sides or at least they will be when shaped and sanded.
I can't wait to see them on a knife. They look way cool.


----------



## Bkeepr (Feb 15, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 15, 2013)

That looks wicked.


----------



## tedsknives (Feb 16, 2013)

Great work. Want to hear more about them


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 16, 2013)

Those look cool


----------



## bucksandducks123 (Feb 16, 2013)

Those are amazing!


----------



## Killdee (Feb 19, 2013)

Be sure to post up a pic when you make a knife with those, amazing!!!


----------



## jabrooks07 (Mar 7, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> The scales are the two handle sides or at least they will be when shaped and sanded.
> I can't wait to see them on a knife. They look way cool.



oh ok, thanks. i'm new to the custom knife lingo. i've been cruising these threads lately and it makes me want to try to make one of my own!


----------



## SAhunter (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice work. Please explain..


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 8, 2013)

Jabro
No one here will stop you. Make that knife!


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 8, 2013)

Umh...umh...umh...
That does look nice Jim!


----------



## jbrooker (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks good on the knife


----------



## Gobbler Down (Mar 8, 2013)

Anvil Head said:


> Umh...umh...umh...
> That does look nice Jim!


 
Forum Tard alert...I just realized how to quote and reply...sheer genius.
Anyway....this is for you...
_Thanks Brother....I have a scale coming out this evening with a recipe that may suit your comment earlier about blood red....keep checking back._


----------



## gritsknives (Mar 8, 2013)

Awesome..a million times over!


----------



## woodyjim (Mar 8, 2013)

How do you make the alumilite? Very cool knives


----------



## Gobbler Down (Mar 9, 2013)

Google Alumilite and it will bring up their website.  They have some pretty awesome video tutorials.  Best of luck. Jim


----------



## OconeeDan (Mar 9, 2013)

That's very nice!  Which alumalite did you use?


----------



## Head East (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow that looks awesome. Exceptional workmanship.


----------

